# Embroidering on a Dickies moisture wicking shirt



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am getting ready to submit a bid and they are looking for some Dickies work shirts. 

I have never embroidered on any moisture wicking fabrics and have read about how tough they can be to embroider on. Has anyone embroidered on the Dickies work shirt with stain release and moisture wicking fabric? Are they very hard to do, or anything special you have to do for them to come out OK?

I really would like to have an idea of what I might be getting into before I give them a bid.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For the full poly moisture shirts double up your stabilizer or use a thicker one. Don't streatch the fabric when you hoop it. Cut down on your thread count. We prefer to dyesub these if they are light or use apparel vinyl or screen print if they are dark.


----------



## telmd (Apr 1, 2009)

What i use on moisture wicking material is a heavy tearaway and a mesh cutaway. The way i hoop is teayawar, cutaway then garment. As stated don't stretch the garment and try not to have packed stitches in the design.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. Double up on underneath stabilizer. I used a mesh cutaway with a washaway/tearaway between the mesh and the shirt. I also used a topping. The ALO shirts have a little thickness to them and wanted my stitches to not sink into the shirt. I had no problems at all. I also use the 5.5 x 5.5 inch Mighty Hoop by Hoopmaster. I was doing left chest logo and names on the right. This hoop is awesome! Will sure be glad when they get the bigger one for my machine. No hoop marks and fabric does not move once hooped.


----------

